# If I am wrong, please do correct me



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Nikki Sue,I would think on a board for young adults, it would be a good idea not to speak of ones drinking,and what they drink. I think it would help young adults to talk of their drinking problems. For instance: drinking problems and how to stop-AA-where to get help for drinking problems. There are so many teen accidents and deaths due to alcohol. Even just one glass, one shot, can impair a young ones driving. Speaking of what you drink, for instance, wine, and how it does/doesn't bother ones IBS is leading young adults to try alcohol. They may sneak some of their parents alcohol, just to try, and see if it gets rid of their C, or stop their D. If it helps them, then they will continue on to do it, each and every day. (Just my opinion) Let me say, in no way am I telling you what to do, and in no way I am saying you are wrong in what you posted. This is just my opinion. Also, in no way do I mean any harm or am trying to insult you in any way what so ever. In no way I am saying you're wrong for posting what you posted. I mean no harm in this, just that there is so much teen drinking in schools, at proms, dances, and the story goes on. Just my opinion. Good luck at your new position, and Congrats.Jadair


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Obviously any alcohol consumption needs to be handled with care, but i think it's fair to say as this is a young ADULTS board, not the children's and teens, most of us should be aware of the risks







It's easy to say none of us should really be drinking because it doesn't help the IBS as well as the other more well known health problems and dangers, but this is the real world. Alcohol is part of our culture and i think alot of us would like to know if we want to have a drink (not a whole bottle!) that we can risk certain kinds without getting an attack. In the Uk it is legal to drink at 18...i don't know what the age limit is from where you come from xI'm not critising your opinion - everyone's is valid, but i think perhaps you don't credit Nikki or the rest of us to have enoguh common sense to be careful.Hope you are well,Take care xXx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I tend to work on the assumption that most young ADULTS are intelligent enough to realise not to drink and drive. I am aware of the risks of drinking and driving as i am sure most of us here are.Quite a lot of people on the forum have asked about alcohol and IBS.As sparkle said, if this was the *Teens* and Childrens forum i would not post a thread on alcohol. Alcoholism and AA, drinking and driving etc are not IBS realted issues as such. But the way alcohol effects our IBS is, i do not think that this thread was out of place.However, i am not stopping you from discussing alcohol problems so if you feel so inclined go ahead!







But equally, if you feel you would like to discuss alcohol and how it effects your IBS, helpful hints about what you can and can't do than that would be good too!Posting a thread like so many others on the BB is not meant to urge people into trying alcohol from their parents. Im sure and one stage or another most kids/ young adults will try alcohol from their parents. This does not mean that we will all fall down the slippery slope to alcoholism. I am not condoning drinking, but we all have to admit that alcohol is a large part of our lives as students- and a majority of us here ARE students. Weather or not we have IBS we are still human.







Hope this helps.


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

If this were on the kidsï¿½ forum, I would understand the concern. But this forum is aimed at adults, so it should be OK.There must just be a completely different attitude towards drinking in other countries. Older teens drinking are accepted in the UK. Once you reach 18, you know what youï¿½re doing.Therefore:I would think on a board for young adults, it would be a *good* idea to speak of ones drinking, and what they drink. By the way, drink driving is stupid no matter how old you are. In fact I know more Old Adults whoï¿½ll drink and drive than people my age.Wavey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ha! Wavey, that is so true. Most people my age wold NEVER get behind the wheel with even a half pint inside them.My best friend won't drive if she has had anything to drink at all. Do you think that this could be an arguement against teaching teenagers to drive at younger ages? You can't learn to drive until you are 17 over here. Sometimes i think that is too young!


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Quote "But equally, if you feel you would like to discuss alcohol and how it effects your IBS, helpful hints about what you can and can't do than that would be good too!"I'm sorry, I don't drink, therefore, it doesn't affect my IBS. Just one question, I was just wondering if there were any posts on this subject made by adults over the age of 25?? I would think this board should also have a mature adult in the close to 30 years of age range.There are articles and stories on the news of "young adults" who drink then drove, they ended up either "lucky," but for the rest, paralyzed, crippled, and DEAD.Please don't take me wrong, I am just trying to help.I just knew being an adult would get me posts like this. I care about people, and I love kids, mine or not. By the way, where I live, the drinking age is 21. Why?? because of what I mentioned above. It used to be 18, but they changed it to a near mature age of 21. One can serve alcohol at the age of 18, but 21 to drink. Enough for now........Jadair


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

FYI...for your information......I used to work at a drug rehab, in New Hampshire. Unfortunately, they went out of business, because of the insurance companies changing to HMO. This was back in the late 80's, early 90's I dealt with "people" of all ages. At first it was unbelievable, the stories I heard. Truly amazing. I loved my job, and I loved every single one that came and left the 30 day program. Even though the program didn't get through to a lot of "people," it did to some. And to me, just helping one, was just one less out there waiting for their death to come soon. It was like saving someone, and their life. To the moderator/s of this board, you can PM me with any questions, and or comments, and I will send you my email address. I will be more then happy to help. I'm sorry if I came on too strong in my first post, I didn't realize that until I reread it today. Once again, sorry for any confusion and I apologize. I am always willing to help anyone with a drug/alcohol problem, and that goes for anything else as well.







Jadair


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Jadair,Regarding what you said in your last post, i understand now that you don't drink so feel very strongly about this. But there ARE people here that do. So in that respect it is a good thing to discuss this here. But i do understand that this could also have a negetive aspect.For most British students anyway, alcohol is quite big part of univeristy life and being excluded from this due to IBS can make us feel very isolated. Alcohol, i feel is not seen as a really bad thing over here- apart from Drink Driving of course. As students here (i think i speak for all of us) go out to event in the SU at the weekends, knock back shots of choclate vodka and trot home royally pissed as often as IBS will allow.







No matter how much you drum the alcohol message into peoples heads there is will always be some that can't handle it and go too far. Its the same with any drug. So discussing it, or not as the case may be would not make a difference ultimately, because you can never please everyone.







Ironically, we have a famous drying out clinic right behind the university called the Priory. So when we all graduate with our drink and drugs addiction at least we'll know where to go.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hehe! didn't realise the Priory was so close to you Nikki!







Perhaps this whole alcohol issue is getting a bit out of control. Ultimately, each of us as individuals have to make our own decisions about what we want to do to our bodies BUT having one drink occasionally really doesn't make us alcoholics!PLus i would never never never never drive after drinking - infact i wont even have the half pint i'm legally allowed if i'm driving because i don't want to have any doubts in my mind that i'm safe to get behind the wheel.I for one really appreciate the stuff that Nikki dug up for general info because i would like to know that i can have say a glass of white wine without an attack of D.Jadair - thankyou for your care but i think you've totally over reacted! I know you do have first hand experience of all the terrible things that can, and do happen to people who've been drinking, but this thread was never meant as a 'lets go encourage everyone to drink themselves to death' thing x Take the original info in the spirit it was given - a helpful response given by, and to young, responsible adults. I'm 20 and this IBS has made me take on far more than a lot of people my age. It wouldn't have been posted if a lot of us hadn't wanted to know.There are frequent topics and responses from other young adults who are older than me too(mid 20's upwards)How about we all agree to differ, leave on a good note and have a friendly glass of water that won't do any of our heads, hearts, bodies or bowels any harm







xXx


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Sparkle, I take it you haven't read that piece about fluorine in the drinking water making IBS worse.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sparkle, im not saying that those drinksi have listed are ok to drink wth IBS, im just saying that that is my experience.Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I totally respect Jadiar for his/her worry about this subject.Yes sparkle, i am THAT close to the Priory. lol.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm 20 (21 in 11 days!







) and I don't drink. However, I used to, and I think that it is helpful to those who do to have a mature discussion about it. It only serves to isolate older adults when they refuse to acknowledge the ability of younger adults to have a mature discussion about issues such as alcohol consumption. Jadair, obviously you were just trying to help, however as Sparkle said, I believe you have overreacted. I also do not believe that we need a babysitter - we are adults!! I am as much an adult as you are. Please do not demean us by insulting our intelligence... there are just as many stupid and irresponsible 30 year olds as 20 year olds.And, might I just add, I think Nikki is doing a WONDERFUL job of moderating! We have never had so much life and movement over here!!


----------

